# New 75g



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I got the new 75 set up over the weekend, so far so good. Still waiting on the heater from Big Als, a filter from a friend of mine, and a co2 tank. I will take picture soon, but i need to get some more plants in there first. If anyone wants to make the trip up here over thanksgiving weekend to give me a hand with scaping, i wouldn't turn you down. 

The only issue i have right now is the water noise from the filter. Its quite when everyones up, but when i got to bed its all i can hear. It makes me need to get up in the middle of the night [smilie=p: I would like to run the filter as a water polisher and to run the co2 reactor during the day and turn it off with the lights, does anyone see any issues with this?
Thanks


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm not sure its such a good idea. The filter does a lot more than polish the water. One of your main bacteria beds is in the filter media. Water passing through you filter helps deilver the ammonia and nirtites to the good bacteria to be converted to nitrates. I'm sure that good bacteria is also added to the water leaving the filter. 

You may consider a sponge filter or powerhead for the night as long as its not overly powerful. Plants take in oxygen at night so that could help them out. I'm not sure its a good idea to have perfectly still water. 

Maybe you could have a series of timers to turn off the CO2 and lights, wait a few minutes and then turn on the sponge filter or powerhead. The reverse could be done to put the CO2 back on. 

A short wait would help even out any ph change from adding CO2 to adding oxygen. Just not too strong of a powerhead or sponge filter though or there will be a higher ph swing.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

How about a little more info on the filter and the noise. Is this a Magnum? I know Jim has a noisy Magnum but both of mine run pretty quiet. The noise is only at night so it is either from the O2 released from the plants getting sucked into the filter (not likely since you don't have CO2 on the tank yet) or an air leak somewhere. Did you wet the large O-ring before placing the top on the canister? Did you print off any directions for it, etc, etc. The more info you can provide, the easier it will be to help solve your problems  

If you are only running one filter on the tank I would not shut it off at night. Most other filters or a Magnum with the carbon conatiner will do more than polish the water but a Magnum with a micron cartridge in it sucks as a biological filter! They clog up faster than a biological colony could develop and the micron cartridge has to be soaked in a 3:1 solution of water to bleach to be cleaned.  Given the clarity of my water (you saw it at the meeting) my micron cartridge still clogs at the 7-10 day mark and needs to be cleaned. It will clog even faster if you use diatom powder! 

In a high light, CO2 injected tank, you won't have to worry much about ammonia or nitrite buildup since the plants will get to it before the filter bacteria get a chance. Maybe the first week could be an issue if you don't plant densely enough but that will probably be about it. Plants from others will usually come with some bacteria on them anyways. That being said, a backup bio filter is always a good idea!

I don't think I would go the route of an airstone at night either. In a well run planted tank the O2 levels are at 100%+ saturation levels due to the O2 given off by the plants during the day. 

As far as scaping the tank, don't worry about it yet and just get some plants in there! You have the next month or two to think about "scaping" the tank and doing some reading. I would offer to help but my skills in aquascaping are very limited. I'm still on a trial and error basis (mostly error) and probably always will be


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the input, however I think I didn't explain my thinking well. I will be running two canisters, one for biological filtration and one for water polishing. The one for polishing water, the 350, would also have the in-line reactor on it. This filter would turn on and off with the lights, about 30 minutes before and after the co2(from my understanding this should be done in those intervals.) A friend in town is selling me a Ehime 2216. I would run this 24/7 and it would have my eth in line heater on it. This way their is always water movement, just not as much. I understand you need to have water though the bacteria, thats why i wondered if i could do it 50/50 like this. One all the time(ehime) one day time(350). As for the sound, its just water movement best i can tell. I did wet the seal and i did read the directions. The filter has become more quite as the days have past, but the movement has also slowed. Matt, i need to talk to you about the best way to take the top off to clean it without making water go everywhere.


Hope this makes more sense.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here goes my post from last night when the site timed out on me...

I would go with the reactor on the Eheim and the heater on the Magnum. If you plan on using the micron filter, the Magnum's flow will slow as the week progresses and may not be enough to power the reactor. It does not have any bypass like most other canister filters (Eheim, Fluval, etc.) do.

I also don't think I would turn off the filter. It will make a mess and expel anything that happens to get into the impellar chamber when it turns back on. Mine does this just when turning off during water changes.

As far as the best way to stop the water flow, get some double disconnect valves. Here is a link: 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3612&Ntt=double%20disconnect%20valves&Ntk=All&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1

Item # cd117826 is the one you are interested in. The single would suffice if installed the correct way but the double is cheaper at least on this site. I have a couple of single valves I could give you for a small donation to the club  If you can wait until Sunday that is. I bought the wrong one's earlier this year. I think I have two of them also. You can even use the valve onthe putput side to regulate the flow on the filter.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Alright, now i need to firgure out what to do about the night time, its just loud. Not horable, as i said, durning the day with ambiant noise, I never hear it, which is great. If the filter was not in my room it would be PERFECT! 

How much for those disconnects? I think it will make cleanup alot easier. 30 dollars for the two-way is to much for me.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I didn't realize they were sold in singles! I have always received mine with the filter but I always purchase the deluxe model or whatever thay call it. If you are willing to donate half the price of the single disconnects to the club they are yours! I don't need them and they are just sitting around gathering dust  

You can always try running the Magnum only during your waking hours and see how it does. Like I said, no need to worry about biofiltration if you are only using the micron cartridge. 

I didn't realize you were putting a 75g tank in your bedroom! I guess I must have missed or forgot that part  The only filter I would ever recommend for a bedroom situation is an Eheim, but that would have been very costly for a 75g tank!


----------



## novitt (Nov 6, 2005)

*filter noise.*

Hi,

I hate filter noise.

I've been running filterless tanks for about 10 years now. There is a ton of bio logical filter area just on plant surfaces. You dont need a filter.

I have a strong circulation pump (an old Quiet One) that I relcoated to the basement. I had to cut a hole in the hardwood floor to do this, as I said I hate mechanical noise. Anyhow, for the past 5 years this pump has shut off at night without any problems.

I run pressurized CO2 that's comes on and goes off with the lights. The plants pearl for about 75% of the 12 hour day cycle so there's no shortage of 02 overnight.

I ocassionally run a HOT Magnum filter. I stir up the tank and run it for an hour or two to pull the dirt off visible surfaces.

This tank has been running this way in this location for about 5 years and was set up someplace else and ran basically the same way, using an empty canister filter to move water, then later some sort of pond pump but they always shut down at night.

I prefer bare pumps becuse they can't vapor lock and with all the bubbling from plants and added CO2 that can be a problem.

If you have good fast growing plants and powerful light and co2 filters are a waste of time money and effort and may make nitrates less acessable to plants. Do yourself a favor, ditch the filter and shut down the pump at night.

Adam


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I am getting an ehime from a friend of mine, a 2216. If that works well i may go ahead and drop the money for a 2217 or just another 2216. I think iw ill need both for filtration Once the tank is heavely planted. 

I'll let you know on the disconnets. Can i control the flow as well as close them when needed? Or do i have to have seperates? Bring them to the meeting, i have an idea i am missing something.


----------

